# Immer 100% CPU Last Windows 10



## Reddgar (31. Juli 2015)

Hey,

wie der Titel schon sagt wird mir immer 100% CPU Last angezeigt. Auch wenn alle Prozesse 0% haben sagt der insgesamt 100%

Sämtliche Tools sagen das richtige an, nur der Taskmanager zeigt durchgehend 100%. Es laggt nichts oder so aber es ist trotzdem störend... Habe Win 10 bereits neu installiert, brachte aber nix!

Mal nen Screenshot. Nach Auslastung sortiert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxRink (31. Juli 2015)

Lad dir mal processexplorer und schau da nach


----------



## Amon (31. Juli 2015)

Du hast schon gesehen dass man da auch scrollen kann? Auf dem Screenshot fehlt die Hälfte.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (31. Juli 2015)

Wenn er schon nach Auslastung geordnet hat steht schon alles richtig sortiert! 

Trotzdem kann da was nicht stimmen, denn allein der Taskmanager beansprucht bei mir (Win10 Pro 64bit) 0,1% CPU Auslastung wenn er geöffnet ist.


----------



## Reddgar (31. Juli 2015)

Process Explorer zeigt alles Normal, würde aber ungerne auf ein extra Programm ausweichen müssen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16,7-16,7=100???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taskmanager zieht 28% ect???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles auf 0%????



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronAngel (31. Juli 2015)

öffne einfach den resourcenmonitor, da wirste schon sehen was die CPU Last hervorruft. Da werden auch alle Windowsdienste aufgelistet.


----------



## S754 (31. Juli 2015)

Evtl. Virus eingefangen?


----------



## 2fast4uall (31. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Evtl. Virus eingefangen?



Dann hätte aber die Neuinstallation was bewirkt...


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Juli 2015)

CPU- Kühler bombenfest montiert? Der gehört nur handfest festgeschraubt


----------



## S754 (31. Juli 2015)

2fast4uall schrieb:


> Dann hätte aber die Neuinstallation was bewirkt...



Vielleicht ist der Virus Windows 10 

@TE: Deaktivier mal dein AVProgramm und schau dann ob die Auslastung weg ist.


----------



## Reddgar (31. Juli 2015)

Virus 100% nicht. Nagelneu aufgesetzt...

 Kühler zu fest ist unmöglich. Windows 7 & Alternative Programme wie Processexplorer zeigens richtig (siehe screenshot)

AV Programm ist atm Nichtmal eins vorhanden.


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Juli 2015)

Der taskmanager scheint eh etwas verbuggt zu sein, die systemnutzug zb zeigt er manchmal 4 Std an obwohl der PC erst einige Minuten läuft


----------



## mks1970 (3. August 2015)

Hast du schon mal bei der Energieeinstellung geschaut? Minimale CPU Auslastung sollte auf 0% stehen! Bei mir stand es auf 100% nach der Installation von Win 10 und erzeugte das gleiche Resultat wie bei dir!


----------



## shahisinda (4. Oktober 2015)

So, Statusupdate. Ich habe meine Hausarbeit (Studium) mal zur Seite gelegt, weil es mir einfach keine Ruhe lies. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran es lag, jedoch bin ich jetzt unter WIndows 10 dort, wo ich mit Win7 war. Es funktioniert. Summa sumarum folgendes: Die CPU temperatur liegt im IDLE nun bei 34 Grad, der Kühler ist leise und dreht minimal, Der Stormverbrauch ist auf 70 Watt im IDLE gesunken, entspricht dem was ich unter Win7 habe. Warum? Keine Ahnung, folgendes habe ich gemacht:

1.) BIOS Update auf ASROCK Z68 Board, von Version 1.30 (hüst) auf 2.30. Neustart brachte erstmal keine Änderung, dass System zeigte keine Veränderung, außer dass es EINEN Treiber aktualisierte. Denke mal das hat was mit dem Microcode Update zu tun im neuen BIOS oder was auch immer.

2.) Dann habe ich nochmal den INTEL ME Treiber nachinstalliert, obwohl ich das eigentlich getan hatte. Sicher ist sicher. Dabei hatte ich bemerkt, dass der USB 3.0 Treiber von Microsoft stammte und nicht von ASrock. Hatte ich wohl vergessen, also auch geupdatet. Für alle Fälle selbiges nochmal mit der Intel .INF Datei von ASRock. Gut, eigentlich dürfte sich dadurch nichts verändert haben... eigentlich
Das System zeigte danach und einem Reboot auch keine Veränderungen. Gleicher Mist wie vorher.

3.) Aus Verzweiflung in die erweiterten Energie Optionen gegangen. Dort mal von maximaler Leistung aufs mittlere Profil umgeschaltet und Reboot!

--> BÄÄÄÄÄM: Und mit einem mal geht der Taskmanager usw. (s.o.). 

4.) Wieder umgestellt auf Maximale Leistung CPU MIN/MAX 100%, Höchstleistung PCIe usw. usw. 

--> BÄÄÄÄM: Es bleibt dabei, dass System bleibt ruhig, kühl und Taskmanager i.O. usw.

Whatever da gelaufen ist, es geht jetzt. Ich kann nur leider absolut nicht nachvollziehen welcher Schritt nun wichtig war und welcher nicht. Die Summe aller Schritte brachte jedenfalls den geünschten Erfolg.


----------



## Unbekannter_User (16. November 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> CPU- Kühler bombenfest montiert? Der gehört nur handfest festgeschraubt



Seid wann wirkt sich das auf die CPU Auslastung aus?


----------



## Spegeli (23. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade bei mir das selbe Problem fest gestellt (Windows 10 64Bit).
Erst dachte ich es liegt am November Update, also erst mal eine Version zurück gegangen > Keine Änderungen.
Indexierung, Windows Search etc. alles ausprobiert, nichts hat geholfen.

Hier mal ein paar Screens die zeigen das die Auslastung eigendlich bei ~25% liegt, es aber 100% Angezeigt werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dank dem Tip von shahisinda habe ich das mit dem Energie Modus ausprobiert und siehe da, alles wird wieder normal angezeigt.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich_de (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Kollegen,

auch ich hatte das Problem, dass bei meinem System W10/64 und "kaum Last" die CPU auf 100% Auslastung angezeigt wurde. 

Es liegt an den Energieprofilen, die ausgewählt sind. 

Bei mir stand es auf "Samsung High Performance" (2). Sobald ich ein anderes Energieprofil ausgewählt habe, z.B.: "Höchstleistung aber Platten deaktiviert" (1) fiel die CPU Anzeige direkt auf 3% ab. Mein System habe ich jetzt auf  "High Performance Plan" (HP) gesetzt und die CPU Anzeige ist nun endlich wieder normal.

Ich hoffe das reicht als Erklärung aus.

Gruß ich


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich verlinke hier auch mal die andere Lösung
Weil ich mir nicht denken kann das es an den Energieprofilen liegt.
CPU  fast immer auf 100% !


----------

